
Show HN: I created this: T-shirt design at just $99/month - mickyvicky
I am a college lad trying out new things with my design works.
WOuld you pay&#x2F;subsrcibe for this?
Samples are there.
Thankyou!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gunshirt.landen.co&#x2F;
looking for positive feedbacks :)
======
brennebeck
I would make one-off orders, even company orders, but not subscribe. But
someone running a restaurant chain or similar (wwhere they provide shirts) I
can see that this could make sense.

